# Iron injection



## josseymo (Aug 16, 2013)

How do I give iron? SQ or IM? How much per pound?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Have you identified and treated the cause of the anemia? If you havent, then thats your first step. Goats dont typically need iron unless infested with a heavy worm load.


----------



## josseymo (Aug 16, 2013)

Have identified worms and cocci, my wether has lost a significant amount of weight in 1 week and eyelids are white although oral cavity has regained some color since starting treatment yesterday with Di-Methox and Ivermectin plus. Gave red cell yesterday but think he needs a little more boost of iron. He actually had the energy to run from me when he knew he was getting a shot. Hope to save him but after so many measure with the rest of my herd I don't know if it will work. Do you know if it is best given IM?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Good to hear. There is a pretty good read on recovering from anemia here. Its just takes time.

Working on posting a link that works....

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/anemiaingoats.html

Ok this link works but you may need to copy and paste it.


----------



## josseymo (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks, I read that article but it doesn't tell me the route to give iron injectable. My vet said always to give SQ but in humans I know that iron is Costic to tissues and must be given IM. I don't want it to hurt him.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Producers who expect the anemic goat to be well quickly after deworming will be disappointed, because they've taken only the first step towards restoring the goat to good health. Daily injections of Vitamin B 12 given IM (into the muscle) and weekly oral dosing of Red Cell iron supplement or injectable iron for a minimum of two weeks are important supportive therapies. Vitamin B 12 is an injectable red liquid which must be obtained through a vet's prescription. Red Cell is an orally-dosed over-the-counter equine product. Ferrodex 100 and Dextran iron injectables are available OTC in most states. While it is possible to overdose a goat with iron (and copper), this probably won't happen even with daily dosing (except in kids) because rebuilding red blood cells occurs slowly. However, it is best to err on the side of safety and dose the iron daily for a few days and then weekly thereafter. Geritol is not recommended as an oral iron supplement for goats because it contains alcohol. Giving vitamin B 12 injections daily is safe because all of the B vitamins are water soluble -- what the goat doesn't use, it eliminates from its body in urine. A healthy rumen produces its own B vitamins daily. An anemic goat is obviously not a healthy goat. Estimated dosing for Vitamin B 12 is 4 cc per 100 pounds bodyweight; for Red Cell, 6 cc per 100 pounds bodyweight; for injectable Ferrodex 100, 4 cc per 100 pounds bodyweight. Producers should monitor the goat's reaction to these iron products, some of which may also contain copper, and adjust frequency and amount of dosages accordingly.


----------

